# Getting very impatient!



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

IMPATIENT is what that should say...


Want my eggs damn it! Lol. My BR and RIR are 26 weeks, my Australorp is 24 weeks and I eggs in sight. I checked the yard and run, went on an Easter egg hunt hoping to find something...nothing. I did vent checks today to make sure no one had any issues in that department, all clear. My RIR is a bit "noisier" than normal, and my neighbor commented that it sounded like an egg song, but nothing. I've switched them over to a layer feed (mixed with the leftover starter/grower) and they roam the yard the better part of the day, grass, plants, bugs, works and kitchen scraps fruit, veg, oatmeal, yogurt. They seem healthy, what gives? I'm not so good with being patient


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

My Astrolorps started laying at about 24 to 25 weeks. So should be anytime now for them. Don't know about your other ones though.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*SUGGESTION: *Go to the Supermarket or local Grocery Store and _BUY_ a dozen eggs.
By the time you get home from the store......
you'll probably have some _FRESH_ home-grown eggs *!

Life *is like that.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> SUGGESTION: Go to the Supermarket or local Grocery Store and BUY a dozen eggs.
> By the time you get home from the store......
> you'll probably have some FRESH home-grown eggs !
> 
> ...


Story of my life for sure


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

catlady6200 said:


> My Astrolorps started laying at about 24 to 25 weeks. So should be anytime now for them. Don't know about your other ones though.


Fingers crossed. I'll be sad to miss my first egg though and we are out of town for 4 days for
Memorial Day. My mother in law might get first dibs on fresh eggs.


----------



## fergus (May 18, 2013)

Are they getting stressed by anything eg cats dogs or any noises ? Just asking as hens can be very sensitive to outside influences


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do any squat yet when you rreach for them ? How long ago did you switch to layer feed ?


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

fergus said:


> Are they getting stressed by anything eg cats dogs or any noises ? Just asking as hens can be very sensitive to outside influences


We have two small dogs, but they use the front yard when the girls are in the back. They don't seem super afraid of anything. When thy hear the back door open they all come running, and know I must have something for them to eat.  certainly not afraid of us anyhow. We haven't many day time predictors and they are locked up tight at night. No clue :-/


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Do any squat yet when you rreach for them ? How long ago did you switch to layer feed ?


They all squat down once I grab them, two in particular try to run from me first but once I get my hands around them, they squat down. What does that mean? I just thought they were giving up on trying to run  They've been on a 40/60 mix of Grower/starter and layer for about 3 weeks.


----------

